# The Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Fan Club!



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

Join if you like the pokemon md series! i really, super got into pokemon md red when i first got into it. I dreamed about it every night. And had a crush on the lucario that's mentioned in the game :P And i'd have like daydreams of him and me being together and i'm always a pikachu like i was in my file in the daydreams. Yeah. Those times WERE GREAT....if i played one of the future ones, i'd wanna play as a riolu :P i wonder if i should get a new md game with my new ds lite for my birthday...hmn, i guess it depends on the cost of the handheld and stuff. Waiting till christmas seems like quite the wait :P lol...

i also want to restart my md red again one day. I've restarted it several times. On one file, my partner was a cyndaquil and it was named after someone else i liked (this time a REAL person who i knew online and had a total crush on. like a lot of my crushes, i daydreamed of him plenty xD if only he wasn't ace and coulda liked me back...).

Haha, i relate to this thread due to the talk of crushes in it :P


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

I played explorers of sky and part of Super


----------

